# My first Panerai: the PAM 574. A slim, manual wind Radiomir



## MrBlahBlah (Oct 8, 2015)

I took the plunge last weekend and bought my first Panerai, the PAM 574. I've been attracted to Panerai's timeless design and heritage for some time now, but I have been a little put off by bulkiness of the Luminors. I wanted something that would fit under the shirt cuff, and didn't seem unreasonably thick given the low level of complexity in most Panerai watches.

Then the Pam 574 came along. As soon as I tried it on I was immediately in love. For me, it's the best of all worlds - getting the Panerai look without the bulk. Since it's a manual wind, it lacks text above the 6, making the design very clean. Given its svelte figure and lack of crown protector, the case dresses up a little more nicely than the luminous, so is perhaps a little more versatile. at 42mm, it's on the smaller side for a Panerai, making it even more appealing as it wears fantastic on my not-so-huge wrists. The movement is interesting as well - the seconds hand zeros out whenever the time is being set, for easy alignment with the reference time. The only thing is that it isn't tremendously accurate, gaining about 7 second per day (which is in spec), though I haven't done thorough repeated tests.

I was tempted to get the automatic with the micro-rotor, but the auto is priced about $2500 more, which was a bit of a steep premium. Plus I appreciate the simplicity of a manual wind, and I didn't yet have a manual wind in my collection.

The Pam 574 comes with a lime green strap, which wasn't quite my style. I opted for a more traditional black alligator strap with white stitching. The Panerai boutique in NYC also thew in an additional chocolate strap, which I haven't yet received since they had to order it, but looking forward to its arrival.


----------



## JMoney (Dec 3, 2010)

Excellent choice. Congrats. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abramson55 (Oct 5, 2014)

Looks great - congrats! Is that the OEM strap? I love it! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice photos!


----------



## MrBlahBlah (Oct 8, 2015)

abramson55 said:


> Looks great - congrats! Is that the OEM strap? I love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep it's an OEM strap! The watch by default comes with a lime green strap which I wasn't a fan of, but the AD swapped it out for the pictured OEM strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBlahBlah (Oct 8, 2015)

ccm123 said:


> Nice photos!


Thanks! Taken with an iPhone believe it or not.

I also have a photo of the back but I'm not sure if there is any sensitivity to picturing the serial number? I've seen some photos where the SN is blurred out so I was hesitant to post a photo of the back which had the SN exposed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

yeah the 42 mm is small for a panerai. but who cares? as long as this makes YOU happy. that what only matters.
Congratulations. Beautiful. a Watch that oozes Class :-!..


----------



## Dragonutity (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks awesome


----------



## H-campus (Dec 2, 2015)

Sweet piece, very nice. Size is perfect


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onehandedwatchman (Aug 28, 2011)

Beautiful. I'm contemplating the same purchase for many of the same reasons you mention. I too would opt to switch out the green strap.


----------



## Bugsy (Nov 30, 2006)

How is the 574 working out? Did you ever get the brown strap for it? Any pics? About to take the plunge too. Thx


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

this is a great watch. i´d like to have it too. congrats to you for your choice. i would have kept the green strap, though and taken an additional black or dark brown. the green is killer. but it is yours and you decide. you have to wear it. enjoy!


----------



## congogo (Feb 11, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## kur4ki (Mar 22, 2015)

If I ever buy a Radiomir, this will be the one!


----------



## almondramanrao (Sep 23, 2015)

Congrats very stunning


----------



## MrBlahBlah (Oct 8, 2015)

Bugsy said:


> How is the 574 working out? Did you ever get the brown strap for it? Any pics? About to take the plunge too. Thx


So far so good. I have the brown strap but haven't switched it out yet....so still on the black strap. Will post pics when I change it out. Do you change your ow straps btw? Also did you take the plunge?


----------



## RobDeep (Jul 9, 2008)

Fantastic looking. Classic!


----------



## jbellmd (Apr 19, 2014)

A Beauty! I previously owned a 512 with similar dimensions. 42mm remains a 'sweet spot" for many
Enjoy
Jonathan


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

Pardon some noobish questions:

- Is the watch case shape any different between the 512 and the 574? 
- Is the crown a screw-down, or a simple push-in/pull-out mechanism?

One of these slimmer radiomirs MAY be on my hit list this year. I hesitated because of concerns about the crown mechanism.
As a manual-wound watch, a screw-in mechanism would eventually wear down the stem threads. The crown has to be unscrewed every 2 days for winding.

On the other hand, a push-in/pull-out mechanism compromises on water resistance.


----------



## mega (Feb 6, 2013)

I was at the AD today and tried this one. It's real nice. A bit on the dressier side which could work well for wearing to work. 

I was looking at different PAMs with a date function (but less than 47mm), and the sales guy said that they were coming out with a date version of the PAM 574, but he couldn't give me a reference number off the top of his head. 

Anyone know if there is indeed a 42mm with date in the near future?


----------



## MrBlahBlah (Oct 8, 2015)

tomatoes said:


> Pardon some noobish questions:
> 
> - Is the watch case shape any different between the 512 and the 574?
> - Is the crown a screw-down, or a simple push-in/pull-out mechanism?
> ...


Hey there - the 574 has a newer movement, the p.1000 vs the p.999. The newer movement has a larger power reserve (72 hours vs 60), a different look through the sapphire caseback, and also a zero reset function, whereby the second hand springs to the zero position when setting the time so that you can sync up with the reference time more accurately, which is kind of a neat feature.

the 574/s crown is screw-down, but I wouldn't worry too much about the wear and tear. I'm sure that by the time this shows wear, other components will likely need a change beforehand. But I hear you there. You could always go for the automatic version (Pam 620) but it's more expensive and has a slightly different dial.


----------



## slocke0624 (May 26, 2016)

I tried this one on at the boutique off Rodeo and fell in love instantly. The 42mm size hit the spot for my smaller wrist.


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks really awesome. Congrats!

The 42mm might be something for me to consider as a dressier Panerai. A plus as it's slimmer too.

I have a 111 coming and it would be lovely to pair with something like this in the near future.

Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark_NJ (Feb 11, 2006)

I love these watches - thin, comfortable and quite versatile


----------



## Zach Browman (May 6, 2014)

Beautiful. Love the 42mm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Congrats buddy!

I have seen a couple of my buds wear 42 mm Panerai's and it just suits. Irrespective of what others might say, i think that's a great size for under 7" wrist sizes.


----------



## MrBlahBlah (Oct 8, 2015)

One quick update - watch is still fantastic, but it has been running a little fast (really ever since I picked it up) - ~7-9 second fast/day. Technically 7 second fast the top of range to be in spec. I was hoping it would slow down a bit, but it has not been speeding up or slowing down - it's very consistent. I am thinking about bringing it in to have it regulated under warranty. Am I crazy?


----------



## wes51st (Aug 4, 2009)

Great watch buddy, the small Pam are so classic, I love them


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

Would love to see a wrist shot of the 42mm. Also what is your wrist size MrBlahBlah?


----------



## cookman (Jul 31, 2016)

Nice piece.. Congrats!


----------



## trident1970 (Jun 1, 2016)

It looks fantastic! Congratulations!! Wear it in good health!


----------



## toychaser (Jan 24, 2007)

What a great choice. Such a great look.


----------



## jrsdad (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats and welcome to the Pamily!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Extremely nice!


----------

